# Weather Sucks Today, Who Is Fishing Tomorrow?



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

pansy you shoulda went


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be out tomorrow. Not sure where though........


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

catfish bay shhhhhhhh


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

possibly out tomorrow, either fox lake or I'll hit some small lil secret dirt ramps out of the wind in the NIRL


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I'll be out in the Orange Island area.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am not sure where I will be. Going to play it by ear since the water is low and the wind might shift out of the south. Most likely start out around Shotgun and maybe head south the the pole and troll. We will be at JBs little before noon.

Anyone know if you can get through slippery right now?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

You can get through slippery, its at least a foot deep in the center. I just don't feel like draging skeg for that first 100 yards in bisset bay.


----------

